# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Tại sao nên sử dụng Bộ lọc đường ống cho hệ thống khí nén?

## Chuyên máy nén khí

_Bộ lọc khí nén được sử dụng rất phổ biến và rộng rãi trong hệ thống khí nén. Nó mang lại lợi ích rất to lớn và có ý nghĩa rất quan trọng, tuy nhiên trên thực tế tại một số nhà máy không sử dụng bộ lọc khí nén, vì sao? Tại sao nên sử dụng lọc đường ống (Air Filter) cho hệ thống khí nén? nếu không sử dụng có ảnh hưởng gì không? Lợi ích khi sử dụng bộ lọc khí nén ? Thời gian bao lâu thì thay lõi lọc?... Để giúp quý khách hàng hiểu hơn về tầm quan trọng của bộ lọc khí nén, chúng tôi xin cung cấp tới quý khách hàng bài viết sau.
_


*1.Tại sao nên sử dụng lọc đường ống (Air Filter) cho hệ thống khí nén?
*
Trong không khí có chứa các tạp chất như chất bẩn, nhiều dạng hydrocacbon khác nhau và nước ở dạng hơi ẩm, chúng được hút vào máy nén khí và được nén và được xả ra sẽ liên kết với những hạt dầu. Những tác nhân ô nhiễm này phản ứng với nhau, có thể sinh ra nhũ tương và hợp chất có thể làm mài mòn và ăn mòn. Nếu không sử dụng bộ lọc khí sẽ làm tăng nguy cơ như:

+ Làm hỏng, giảm tuổi thọ hoặc tắc hệ thống đường ống truyền tải, tăng nguy cơ dò rỉ trên hệ thống.

+ Làm giảm tuổi thọ cũng như hiệu quả sử dụng của thiết bị sử dụng khí nén

+ Làm giảm chất lượng sản phẩm

+ Giới hạn độ ổn định của quá trình sản xuất và tất cả các bộ phận liên quan.

Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế có rất nhiều đơn vị sản xuất không lắp bộ lọc đường ống khí nén, điều này còn tùy thuộc vào mục đích sử dụng khí nén của đơn vị sử dụng. Mặt khác, tại một số nhà máy các thiết bị sử dụng khí nén đã được gắn sẵn bộ lọc khí do đó chúng ta sẽ không nhìn thấy bộ lọc khí sau máy nén khí.

*2. Lợi ích khi sử dụng bộ lọc khí nén ?*

+ Góp phần nâng cao chất lượng sẩn phẩm, tăng uổi thọ của các thiết bị sử dụng khí nén.

+ Có thể dễ dàng loại bỏ và xả nước ngưng (xả nước bằng tay và xả tự động)

+ Bộ lọc hiệu quả, độ sụt áp không đáng kể

+ Nhỏ gọn và dễ dàng lắp đặt

+ Không cần cấp nguồn điện

+ Độ bền cao

+ Xử lý chống ăn mòn đem lại tuổi thọ hoạt động của thân lọc cao hơn.

+ Các bộ phận thép kết cấu trong lọc được chế tạo từ thép không rỉ

+ Hiển thị sụt áp đưa ra cảnh báo khi lọc đến tuổi phải thay mới
+ Việc thay thế rất đơn giản và nhanh chóng

+ Tương thích với hệ thống có máy nén công nghệ khác nhau.

_3. Thời gian bao lâu phải thay lõi lọc ?_

- Thời gian thay lõi lọc đã được nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo, có thể dựa vào đồng hồ được gắn trên bộ lọc. Mỗi hãng sản suất có thời gian thay lõi lọc khác nhau. Tuy nhiên, thời gian thay lõi lọc còn phụ thuộc vào môi trường sử dụng có nhiều bụi bẩn hay không? Lượng dầu ra theo đường khí nén (trường hợp sự cố máy nén khí) có nhiều hay không?... Do vậy tùy vào thực tế và điều kiện sử dụng mà có sự thay lọc thích hợp.

_Nếu có bất ký thắc mắc gì bạn có thể liên hệ mình thông qua SĐT: 0919 23 2826 hoặc 0819 23 2826 hoặc 024 6294 8282_

_Chúc các bạn có một ngày vui vẻ, tốt lành !!!
_

----------

